# insulating attached garage



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

i want to build a work shop in my garage and i was thinking of insulating the walls and ceiling. but i am just wondering if its going to be unbearably hot in the summer? i don't plan on heating or cooling it, i just want it to be above freezing in the winter. but is it going to be an oven in there in the summer if i don't cool it?


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

insulation will most likely keep it cooler in summer ..if you keep blinds pulled and doors closed

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

my garage is well insulated and its like walking into air conditioning in the summer.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Best thing I ever did was spray foam the entire inside of my old garage sealed all the drafts and made it easy to heat in winter kept it cool most of the summer as well if you kept the doors closed.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup my garage is spray foamed good insulated doors stays warm in winter that alot of times i don't even turn on furnace to work on stuff. Summer time I open windows at night and close them in morning before work stays nice and cool.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

That's what I was hoping for, thanks for the replys.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

My garage has an open ceiling still, before I attempt wall insulation what's an inexpensive suggestion to close it off?
Foil lined 1"-2" x 4' x 8' foam panels stapled on top of the joists seems easy enough...any drawbacks?


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

jimp said:


> My garage has an open ceiling still, before I attempt wall insulation what's an inexpensive suggestion to close it off?
> Foil lined 1"-2" x 4' x 8' foam panels stapled on top of the joists seems easy enough...any drawbacks?




Depending on garage construction placing the foam board on top of the bottom chord of the trusses would be tricky. It would require lots of cutting around the webbing in the trusses. I would recommend attaching it to the bottom of the bottom chord of the trusses using screws and some sort of windlock fastener. The foil face will make it real bright in there, which is really nice. The one main downfall with foil faced insulation is that it isn't really durable so it will get beat up over time and just not look as nice.


Another option is using either fiberglass or blown in insulation between the trusses and then sheeting with 7/16 OSB. Trim out the corners with one by, add a coat of paint, and you are good to go.


----------

